# Your Biggest Bass?



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 19, 2008)

I know I made this topic a while back, but a lot of people have joined since that thread died off, and a lot of the pictures didn't show up anymore. What is your biggest bass (largemouth, smallmouth, spotted, whatever)? Post pictures if you got 'em.

My biggest largemouth weighed 7lbs 12oz and was caught on a Mann's Super Frog at night. It had a huge head and a skinny body.






My biggest smallmouth was around a pound caught in a North Carolina creek. No picture.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice Bass FML

But it does not count - i can clearly see you are wearing sneakers. No loafers no bass!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 19, 2008)

It's an older picture from a few springs ago. That was before my loafer fishing days :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Dec 19, 2008)

heres the biggest bass ive caught


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2008)

Biggest LM Bass I've got is 10lbs even. Picture sucks because all I had was a camera phone. I caught it in a watershed in South Carolina in October of '06. 42 degrees and raining.... No one else was on the water to take my picture with it and I didn't want to keep it out too long, so it went back in to get bigger. The string is on there because I wanted to keep it.. but decided against it after about 3 min of putting it on.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2008)

The biggest officially weighed was 6 pounds 15 ounces. I had one even bigger no scale, no camera, but 2 witnesses. I think it would of hovered just over 8 pounds. This bass was old and beat up you could tell she was around a long long time.

An official 10 pounder is on my bucket list.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 19, 2008)

This one was probably my biggest Bass


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 19, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> This one was probably my biggest Bass



Damn, yours is a lot bigger than mine :lol:


----------



## ilinimud (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is my biggest so far. I didnt have a scale, but i think it may be 4 1/2 maybe 5. What do you guys think?

I think i was getting ready to blink in the second pic, thats why i look so goofy.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2008)

Really hard to tell how big a fish in in a photo. All you need to know is that you caught a really nice fat LM Bass.

Nice job


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 20, 2008)

Mine was 8lbs. 8 oz. For New Jersey thats big but anywhere down south its a cookie cutter. :lol: Caught in March a couple years ago. Proud to say I let her go to be caught another day. =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 20, 2008)

That's a beauty BLK, love the colors...


----------



## ilinimud (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice one! An 8 pounder here in IL would be going on my wall, you just dont get those here....


----------



## CTAngler481 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've only been bass fishing for 5 years, but my best so far is a 5.5 lb on a spinnerbait. 

Us Northern Boys gotta work twice as hard for half the weight of a southern fish


----------



## switchback (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Nickk (Dec 21, 2008)

Mine was a 5.2lb last summer


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice one Nickk, where'd ya get that one???


----------



## shamoo (Dec 21, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> Mine was 8lbs. 8 oz. For New Jersey thats big but anywhere down south its a cookie cutter. :lol: Caught in March a couple years ago. Proud to say I let her go to be caught another day. =D>



Thats a nice Hawg my friend, (I know where you caught it). I applaud you for letting her go =D>


----------



## shamoo (Dec 21, 2008)

ilinimud said:


> Nice one! An 8 pounder here in IL would be going on my wall, you just dont get those here....



You rarely get them here in NJ, thats why its important to put them back. =D>


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice fish everyone. I don't actually have a weight on a PB bass, but I have caught a bunch of LM in the 4-5lb range, with a few pushing 6. As for smallies my largest were over 20" but I got no weight on them. I plan on getting a good lip grip digital scale to get a more acurate weight of the bass I catch this coming year. 

This is a bad pic, but this fish had to be pushing 6lbs, it was 23" and super thick





This one was atleast 5lbs, very long fish





I'll post a smallie pic later, it is on another computer


----------



## Nickk (Dec 22, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Nice one Nickk, where'd ya get that one???



just into Wisconsin west of Kenosha, the lake got shocked up at the end of the season and they're relocating all the gamefish. Others will get killed off and the invasive vegetation will also.


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 22, 2008)

*Date:* 12/20/08
*Lake:* Cherokee
*Lure:* FNF
*Species:* Smallmouth
*Length:* 21" 4.73lbs






*Date:* 04/18/08
*Lake:* Douglas
*Lure:* Crankbait
*Species:* Largemouth
*Length:* 22+" 6.75lbs





*Date:* 12/20/08
*Lake:* Cherokee
*Lure:* FNF
*Species:* Rock
*Length:* 15lbs


----------



## DahFISH (Dec 22, 2008)

This one went 4.25lbs





Had one come unbuttoned at the boat on a crank this summer that I believe was over 6, but no pics. no eye witnesses no catch :lol:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 22, 2008)

I do not what the weight is but one of these 2 are my biggest


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 22, 2008)

One that was a hair over 8 lbs.

I had one break off right at the boat that was a legit 10+ lb fish.

I have a good friend that has one mounted that weighed 13.6 and was caught in the watershed behind his house. :shock:

All largemouth.

I can't seem to break the 3 lb smallmouth barrier even though I have had multiple friends catch 6 lb fish from the back of my boat. #-o


----------



## redbug (Dec 22, 2008)

here are 2 that totaled 10 I had in a tournament down if fla.




here are 2 I got on one cast..




and here is a nice 6lber


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 22, 2008)

yuns got some nice lunkers



> Us Northern Boys gotta work twice as hard for half the weight of a southern fish



vise versa on the deer! :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 22, 2008)

Mr. redbug, nice bass my friend, two on the crank is crazy!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 23, 2008)

4lbs even on this one, and my PB. Looks bigger due to how close my wife held the camera. Caught in the small group of flooded trees in the background (near my left elbow).

April 7, 2008. Table Rock Lake, MO. Fishing from the bank at Big Cedar Lodge.




Rod: 6'7" Carrot Stix LTX, M Spinning
Reel: Shimano Sahara
Line: 8# Yo-Zuri Hybrid
Lure: 3/16oz Black/Blue Spinner bait


----------



## Bubba (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's my biggest Smallmouth....20 inches dead on....
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/DCP_0003-1.jpg

Biggest LM....
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/5-25-08LM.jpg

Biggest(and 2nd ever) Striper....
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/striper.jpg


----------



## CTAngler481 (Dec 23, 2008)

> vise versa on the deer!



Very True! :wink:


----------



## drsouce411 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not too much of a bass fisherman myself. Caught this one last summer at night on a jitterbug. It was around 5lbs. 





I like going for these guys much more :wink:


----------

